# Horseback riding on Terceira Island



## tessb (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I hope someone can offer some knowledge - I'm looking for a horseback riding stable where they might offer a trail ride on Terceira. When I grew up there we had horses as did some kids from the Lajes base. But when I went back in 2003, 2006 and 2009 I drove all over the island looking for horses and there were very few! Locals explained having horses now was a luxury not many can afford since they all use tractors and have trucks to do their hauling. 
I found one private stable who offered dressage lessons only. 
I've searched on line for a few weeks and all I find are stables on San Miguel.
We aren't looking for anything fancy, just a nice quiet, safe ride for two middle aged gals who used to tear around the island on their ponies as kids but have slowed down quite a bit! 
Thanks in advance!
T


----------

